# FSRM Issue



## marzen224 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello, i have a server running Windows Server 2008 Enterprise, and for some reason, the FSRM service will not start, as i keep getting an "Access Denied"

Error i recive in the error log:


> File Server Resource Manager Service error: Unexpected error.
> 
> Operation:
> Checking the File Server Resource Manager global configuration store.
> ...


Please can someone help!


----------



## marzen224 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ahh!, i got the service to start up but im still not able to use the FSRM, like i cannot create a quota for a user network area.


----------



## marzen224 (Jul 28, 2014)

hmmm, okay and i just fixed the quota issue, it seems the SYSTEM user had no premission, what causes this?


----------

